# My Website



## WNK (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I finally sat down and tried to put together a website/gallery that looked semi-professional.  I do intend on adding more pictures; just want your first impressions.  Link in siggie.


----------



## bethany138 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok - I think your idea is great.  I really REALLY do not like the huge WendyKlein Photography -  for every gallery

Make a logo - or a least a set font - see my website and several others on this board - and put it in just one place (top center, etc.).  Visitors know that all of the galleries are yours.  

Your galleries work fine and are nicely done.  I love your photos!

You also might want to add an info page of some sort - an "about me" type of section with contact info also.  

Anyway - just my thoughts.

b


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 11, 2006)

The website looks good, my only "gripe" is that the thumbnails on the left are tiny! nearly need a magnifing glass to see em!
Other wise good clean lookin site


----------

